# What to say to question "what did you do this summer"?



## Chaos Fighter (Aug 3, 2011)

A new semester at college is about to begin and I'm dreading what to say if I get asked that question.

I'm most worried about being asked by one of my professors in front of the whole class (during class introductions on the first day). I don't really remember being asked it last year, but even then I wasn't worried because I had actually _done_ something (an internship) that previous summer.

I'm thinking about skipping the first days of each class, but the problem with that is those are the days when they hand out important information.

All I did was watch anime, read manga, and play games online this summer (although I did also do a little bit of programming). Has anyone been in my situation? What did you say during a class introduction if you were asked this question? I'm afraid of being asked that question, answering truthfully, and people scorning me for it. Lying is kind of out of the question also because it's risky and also because of the guilt it brings.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

...they make you do class introductions?! Gosh, lucky me for attending classes with 150+ students, haha.

Embellish. I find if you focus on ONE cool thing you did, people accept it and move on. For example, last year I did _nothing_ as I'm agoraphobic with panic disorder. Except in the last two weeks of August I partook in a field course out in the Rocky Mountains. So I used that when asked what my plans were, or what I did that summer. People were usually so full of questions no one thought to ask what else I did. This summer was far more quiet and I just took some uni courses online. So I focus on that. I don't say I'm only doing two. I say, "Well I'm taking courses like neuroscience which I'm finding really interesting because..." and honestly people don't REALLY care. Most of the time they ask to be polite. 

In your case you could make something up. A harmless lie that no one can detect. Heck you could say you were working on a novel (have a plot prepared :b). Or you could be truthful and word it like, "Well I took it easy knowing how busy I'm going to be this year!"


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Just think of a good and believable lie now ,so that if you do get asked you can say that. Lies that are exaggerations of the truth work well. Something like you have taught yourself some programming and did this and that with it.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just say you worked a little and relaxed. Pretty simple answer and lots of college kids pretty much do that during the summer.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Work is probably the best excuse.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

RUFB2327 said:


> Just say you worked a little and relaxed. Pretty simple answer and lots of college kids pretty much do that during the summer.


wow, that's a great lie, never thought about that


----------



## Chaos Fighter (Aug 3, 2011)

> ...they make you do class introductions?! Gosh, lucky me for attending classes with 150+ students, haha.


Yeah, some mostly on the first day. Especially if it's a small class or if the class time length is long enough that you could do intros for all people there (even if they're are a lot of ppl). I always wish for larger, lecture hall type classes where I can fade into the masses...

Now that I look back, though, I didn't have that many intros to give really, and the intros I did have required only my name, major, place I'm from, etc. But the one's that require me to go into my personal life were always upsetting and unnerving.

Thanks for all the advice, I'll probably embellish the programming I did. I fear lying about having worked, though, because I'm afraid they may ask me a follow up question. But maybe I can just draw from my internship the previous summer if I decide on this. Maybe I won't even be asked about my summer.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

"None of your business" works good....


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had class introductions in college, but I've never had them ask this before. It just seems like something that's very 'high school'. I can't imagine a college professor asking this.

If they do though, just say you worked most of the summer.


----------

